# teaching salaries



## zay (Sep 4, 2009)

hi, 
have had an offer of a job teaching, was a bit suprised at the package offered

Salary: Dhs9600 - Dhs13800 pm 

Contract: 2 years 

Accommodation: Single bedroom apartment in locations in Dubai Marina, Golden and Silver Sands in Bur Dubai, the Greens and soon there will be 43 new apartments just across the road from the school. 

Medical: Paid by school

how does this sound to people, i know that accomodation is expensive so will the rest of the package be enough? :confused2:
any other teachers out there that could shed light on the expected salaries? 
also are expat muslims expected to act more like the locals? 

thanks


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

It depends what school it is. The 'better' the school, the better the pay. GEMS, for example have different 'leagues' of schools. Schools that are generally aimed at higher earning expats (Wellington/Repton/JESS) tend to pay more than schools aimed at lower earning expats. From what I know (which, admittedly, isn't much) Accommodation plus 15k a month is generally a good wage for a teacher. 

There is a website (TES) which is aimed at teacher and one of the forums is for teachers working overseas. You may get more help from there.


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

*Did you take it?!*



zay said:


> have had an offer of a job teaching, was a bit suprised at the package offered
> 
> Salary: Dhs9600 - Dhs13800 pm
> 
> ...


Did you take the job in the end? Also, what salary were you offered in that window and it's not clear from you post whether you mean that accomodation was also offered in addition to the salary. And could you let on what school it was?

Sorry for so many questions, I hope you don't think I'm being nosey - my wife is looking for teaching jobs in Dubai at the moment, so we're interested in finding out what package she can expect. 

Cheers.


----------

